# Me, My Herd, My Sanity That I'm Surprised Exists



## MiniGoatsRule (Nov 9, 2019)

Hey, I want to get a little life change, so every time something worth a story happens regarding my herd, or a story that really managed to comically put my sanity on the line, I am gonna make a post about it here. So be prepared for some funny stuff and some stories that make me look bad and make everybody else feel better about themselves or something.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Nov 9, 2019)

For a start, well, a bad start, I thought my horses and pony were killed today. Casper, my big Cremello Gelding, and Quincy, my dad's Palomino Gelding, don't necessarily get along. I was over by our barn's patio, and I heard the loudest shriek/growl...?/winny from a horse. There were some vehicles in the way, so I couldn't see their paddocks. I ran over, thinking, "Please don't be another injury or a dead horse." I went over and saw them rearing at each other and fighting from over the fence, so I shooed them away from each other and they luckily didn't look too dead. 
Then when I was at the patio after that, I saw my sorrel half-horse laying on his side, and I couldn't see him breathing, but I saw his ears twitch and his eyes blink, and I realized that he was sleeping and my eyes are trash and like to make a fool out of me. Luckily I didn't make a show about thinking Squirt was dead.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 9, 2019)

By "half-horse" do you mean "mule" or "hinny" ?

Glad all was well with each of them!


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Nov 9, 2019)

Just a half-sizer


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2019)

Haha I’ve about had a heart attack thinking my horse is dead, when he was only sleeping. He was annoyed that I woke him up.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 10, 2019)

Same here with the 2 alpacas. Most of the time they "cush" but sometimes they lie down with their necks stretched out and look dead. Kind of like chickens sunning themselves with a wing out.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Nov 10, 2019)

When my chickens do that I think they die too


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Nov 10, 2019)

We are just headed to our local Murdoch's to get a calf shelter, we are gonna buy some feeder calves for roping. Anybody want to bet me some cash something goes wrong?😉


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2019)

What could possibly go wrong??? Besides everything?


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 11, 2019)

Our Velveteen lops like to lay as still as death.... they are definately annoyed I wake them... you have to physically touch them at times.


----------

